# Great News!



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well as you know, when I rang my infertility nurse for my androgen test results she advised me to come in and speak to my consultant about further treatment.

That appointment was today and I was so nervous!  The diet didnt materialise in the end so I have gained back 12lbs that I had lost so when he weighed me it didnt look good  

I said to him I had lost my diet focus since I stopped clomid as Im not trying to get PG at the moment since I dont ovulate unmedicated.  I then told him I was begging for injectables to do at home so that I could regain my diet focus and lose the weight needed for IUI and at least be ovulating in the meantime.

He didnt say much, then he said "ok, I'll play ball" and proceeded to write me a prescription!!   OMG I was shocked!  I promised him that while I was taking the injections I would lose the 2 stone I need to get my BMI down to 30 (thats just short of 4 months away).  He did say that my BMI should be 30 for the injectables but under the circumstances he was happy to let me have them   

So once I had collected the vials from pharmacy I went back up to see the nurse who showed me all the things in the bag you get and how to mix the drugs and self inject.  I was really scared at first but when I saw the auto injector gun and the tiny needle I felt ok, I can do this!

Now I have to wait until day 2 of my cycle and start injecting (am on day 8 so 3 weeks til i start).  I ring up that day and arrange a scan for 7 days later to see how my ovaries are doing.  This is most exciting for me as even though ive taken 15 cycles of clomid ive never been scanned.  This will put my mind at rest regarding my endometrium being too thin etc.

So Im all set now, just got to wait for 3 weeks - its going to drag too, you watch! haha

The best thing about all this is that Ive taken up archery which has become an obsession for me, I love it so much.  This has totally taken my mind off my IF and Im really hoping that by just being more relaxed and less stressed generally that it might just be enough to make the difference - fingers crossed.

There doesnt seem to be a board for Injections only without IUI so Im going to continue to stick around here where I know you girls if thats ok.  Im sorry I dont get on much these days, I do miss you all.  

Hope you girls are all keeping well and that treatment is coming along nicely.  Cant believe Im going back into the 2ww things as of next cycle - thats one thing I havent missed by not TTC these last few months!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow Witchie, that's BRILLIANT news! Well done for sticking to your guns and making the Doctor see sense! Hope all goes well with the injections, stay here and keep us posted! Thanks for replying to my message earlier. We're going to stay with the herbal tablets for a while. I've also lost a stone in the past 2 weeks (since coming off Clomid, I was always so hungry on them and ate like a pig!!) so that should help me feel better about things and hopefully my hormones should level too!!    BXX


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

That is fantastic news, am very pleased for you.  As bethbag says, well done for sticking up for yourself and getting want you wanted from the doctor.

Good luck with the injections    

Jane xxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

That is fantastic news hun well done

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG     thats brill news you must be  

Emma xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

what fab news hun  !

I had some injectable cycles and im sure you will be just fine! Finally a doctor who listens to their patients 

If you need to know anything just give me a shout



love
suzie xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

witchie 

That is fantastice news  Now you  have your motivation back. Keep at is you know you can do it. And if you get scared injecting( i had to with dd diabetes) get your dh to do it. It isnt so bad after the first few.

Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Witchie

Great news about injectables hun.  Sending you loads of  

Binty


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Witchie,

That is really good news, glad you made the doc see sense    Are inj's the same stuff as clomid and does it do the same thing then really?? sorry bit dippy    !!

Good luck    Jo xx

PS. thanks for PM.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

only just seen this!!

Witchie - FANTASTIC!!!!    I am so happy for you.  You can do this!  I know you are not around too much, but do keep us posted. we miss you.  All the "oldies" and "honorary clomid girls" are on a chat thread at the top xxxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the good wishes girls. Im so excited, less than 2 weeks to go now until I start injecting. 

Also, in an attempt to get a large chunk of the weight off that i regained I started slimfast last Friday and today is day 7 and so far so good. Weigh in tomorrow so hopefully will get a good weight loss. Going to try doing this until I start the injections then I will switch back to eating properly on a weight watchers or similar plan.

Jo - the injections arent the same as clomid. Clomid is an anti oestrogen if I remember correctly and works in the brain. The injections that Im on, Menopur, are FSH and LH in equal amounts and work directly on the ovaries to produce follicles. I think after Ive been scanned I will then be given an HCG injection to administer myself at home at a precise date and time and then I have to get jiggy for 4 days  They havent explained that part yet, I think since this is my first time on these drugs they are just going to wait and see how my body reacts first.

Also, I was browsing the internet today and came across this article http://www.havingbabies.com/alternatives-ovulation-induction.html. After reading what it says about why Clomid has high success in inducing ovulation but low success in conception rates it has actually given me more hope that these injectables will work for me where clomid did not. Makes for interesting reading, hope you dont mind me linking to it.

Take care girls and will keep you posted on developments.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey witchie


Great to hear from you. glad your motivation is back mine was starting to teeter a bit but I know I only have 3 lbs to go. the cons was happy with my weight but I want to shift a little more then I have to try and stay the same and thats the hard bit.

I wanted to thank you for all your help in the early days of the Reductil. You were a rock

Sal xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Aww Sal, glad to have been of help to you.  You have done amazingly well with your weightloss, and am glad you have your motivation back.

As you say keeping the weight off is the real test, and its not as easy as losing the weight thats for sure!  I gained back 12lbs in 6 weeks recently, I was shocked but then again I did eat chocolate ALL DAY EVERY DAY so its no real surprise  

Keep up the good work, and you know where I am if you need me, or just fancy a chat xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Cheers Witchie

I am determinded to do the Manchester to Blackpool cycle ride next year and get into a nice small flattering wedding dress so that is my goal. Oh and get pg


----------

